# Friday the 13th



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:voorhees: 
Ok, not really movie news, but there is a new series of books out. New Line is releasing a trilogy of stories set in the JASON X timeline, all sequels to the film, and has 4 stories set in the classic Crystal Lake time period. Two or three of these are already out. You can pick them up at Borders, B&N, what ever. :voorhees:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, and there is NO truth to the "Quentin Tarantino will direct a Friday the 13th film" rumor. 
But, there is a huge 25th anniversary convention in California May 13th! :voorhees:


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Gee, if only Paramount had waited another year - they could have gotten more interviews for their boxset.


----------

